# Virus verdict



## eOrchids (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all,
Below are 2 photos of my plants (Vanda & Paph) showing unusual spotting on the leaves. I think they might have a virus. I know I could get the test and confirm but I want to check with you guys first! 






Vanda





Paph - Infected or natural die back?

What do you think?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 2, 2010)

These look natural to me, especially with the paph leaf. Nor quite sure about the first photo, but there are many conditions that can do this other than a virus.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with shiva.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2010)

the paph leaf looks normal


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd look into a nutrient problem before I seriously suspected virus.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys / gals!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2010)

The paph leaf is normal, tear it off and avoid problems! THe Vanda looks heat stressed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> THe Vanda looks heat stressed.



...or needs nutrients.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with the others. The vanda leaf is dehydrated. Not sure I'd read it as anything more than that. The paph leaf looks like normal die-back. If it seems premature consider moisture stress or nutrient deficiency.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 3, 2010)

all the above


----------



## Bolero (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks good to me, I didn't think Paph's show symptoms of virus anyway?


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 3, 2010)

Bolero said:


> Looks good to me, I didn't think Paph's show symptoms of virus anyway?



Once in a while even Paph's can get viruses, which are pretty easy to identify, usually you will see a spot or a ring that is darker colored (purple or brown) surrounded by a secondary ring (that is also purple to brown in color). It is true that both Paphs and Phrags are less susceptible compared to Cattleyas or Cymbidiums to get viruses. If you do suspect virus in your plant you can always get them tested at a plant disease clinic (usually at your local University) or there are kits available that you can use your self.

Typical virus symptoms:
http://www.ionopsis.com/images/virus_spots.jpg

I agree with the rest regarding the symptoms. The Paph isn't virused, just an older leaf that is dying back, and the Vanda is showing signs of dehydration.

Robert


----------

